# Installation Debian mit Nginx mysql will nicht mehr



## Le-Seaw (8. Jan. 2013)

Hallo,

nachdem alles lief, auch mehre Reboots alles glatt ging kommt nun der MySql nicht mehr hoch.

Das zeigt nginx Fehlerlog an


```
2013/01/08 21:50:26 [error] 2633#0: *18 FastCGI sent in stderr: "PHP message: PHP Warning:  mysqli::mysqli(): [2002] No such file or directory (trying to connect via unix:///var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock) in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 60
PHP message: PHP Warning:  mysqli::mysqli(): (HY000/2002): No such file or directory in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 60
PHP message: PHP Warning:  mysqli::mysqli(): [2002] No such file or directory (trying to connect via unix:///var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock) in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 60
PHP message: PHP Warning:  mysqli::mysqli(): (HY000/2002): No such file or directory in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 60
PHP message: PHP Warning:  mysqli::ping(): Couldn't fetch db in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 99
PHP message: PHP Warning:  mysqli::query(): Couldn't fetch db in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 100
PHP message: PHP Warning:  mysqli::close(): Couldn't fetch db in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 71
PHP message: PHP Warning:  mysqli::close(): Couldn't fetch db in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 71" while reading response header from upstream, client: xxxxx, server: _, request: "GET /js/scrigo.js.php HTTP/1.1", upstream: "fastcgi://unix:/var/lib/php5-fpm/ispconfig.sock:", host: "xxxxx:8080", referrer: "https://xxxxx:8080/index.php"
```
Wer kann helfen ?


----------



## Till (9. Jan. 2013)

Starte mysql mal neu und dann schau ins syslog bzw. Die mysql logs was er dort für fehlermeldungen bringt warum er nicht startet.


----------



## Le-Seaw (9. Jan. 2013)

eigene dummheit

und deine einstellungen für das beschleunigen der mysql gehen nicht
die sachen mit read write mag er nicht


----------



## Till (9. Jan. 2013)

Welche Einstellungen meinst Du?


----------



## Le-Seaw (9. Jan. 2013)

innodb_read_io_threads = 64 innodb_write_io_threads = 64


----------

